# how fast will my boat go



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a 16' deep v with a 9.9 on it and it only goes about 8mph im thanking about putting a 25 or 40 horse on it anyone know what kind of speed I will get then. And would a 25 horse even be enough to make a 16' deep v plain out. Thank for the help


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

25 horse should do it if you are not too loaded down and it is an open fishing boat. I had a 25 on a 15'-6" Sylvan and it was fine in calm conditions but was underpowered when running downwind in 2 to 3 footers. I would suggest a 40 minimum.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Just wondering if you're going to leave the 9.9 on it as a kicker motor? If so you may want to emty the boat and weigh everything you stow in it, including the 9.9, plus the new engine you want to put on it, along with your own weight, co-angler weight, gas tank size and capacity, batteries, trolling motor, etc, etc. Next I would check the maximum allowable H.P. for the boat. The more weight you have in the boat, the more H.P. you'll need to push the boat on plane, especially if alot of the weight is aft. I would check with a marina that specializes in v-hulls, they may have a calculations chart that could help.


----------



## NORTHCOASTBASSER (May 10, 2004)

I own a Tracker V16 (deep vee) that came with a 40 hp, and have been grateful at times, that I "optioned" for the 40. I fish Erie often.. I have always heard though, to equip your craft with the maximum hp it is rated for.. My 16 footer, I believe is max rated for a 90 hp or 115???


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't subscribe to the max HP statements. Depends on what you will use the boat for and how much speed you want. The Lund I just sold was 18'-3" dual console with a 115 four stroke. Can't remember what the max HP rating was but it was well above the 115. I was able to do 43 mph gps with two people, full livewell and all our gear. Had plenty of power in rough weather. 
BTW..........was only able to run wide open four or five times on Erie.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a 16' deep-V, it came with a 9.9hp and it got about the same speed as you mentioned. I upgraded to a 25hp and got another 6 or 7 mph. I then upgraded again to a 40hp and it made a huge difference. It planed out quick and made it alot faster -vs- the 25hp. I'd go for the 40hp if it's in the budget!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i have a deep v 16 fter and it does 8.5 mph with 3 people fully loaded with a 70 hp hanging off of the back too


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

My Lund 16 footer when new came with a 25 HP outboard.
The boat weighs nearly 900 Lbs. unloaded.
The 25 would push me 22 MPH on flat water.
Took a long time to plain out so added a hydrofoil.
Made the difference in a hurry.
Plain out soon as throttled up.
Get the most you can afford but dont be affraid of a 25 HP outboard.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I had a 16' aluminum deep-v Starcraft prior to the boat I'm using now.

It did between 8 and 9mph with a 9.9

The 35 horse would push it right around 25mph, although it felt like it could take a higher pitch prop and maybe get a little more speed.

If you're planning to fish Erie, I'd opt for the bigger 40 hp over the 25.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Here is what you need:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=85975


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a 16' aluminum deep v Starcraft, 72" wide with a 40 hp Merc that goes about 34 mph with just me and my gear in it. It weights about 900# without the motor, trolling motor/battery, and gear. If you're dragging two buddies, heavy gear, or have a need for speed, the 40 may be a better choice than the 25. I rpimarily picked the 40 over the 25 to pull kiddies in an inner tube plus a little extra speed. Hardly hurts to have a few extra horsepower, except for the wallet. If you have one of the newer wide 16'ers that are heavier and may be 90" or more wide, I'd consider the 40 more necessary for easy planing with heavy load.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks for all the info guys my boat is rated for a 65 hp max but but looks like i might just have the money for a 25horse I will have to see what kind of a deal they give me on my 9.9. I dont plan on makeing to many trips to lake Erie so A 25 might be ok.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

If you do go with the 25hp, you'll be fine on Erie as long as you be smart. I had my boat on Erie MANY times with a 25hp on the back.


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

I too am one who does not subscribe to the max out the hp theory. Initially, I was going to say the 25 would be plenty as my bro has a Lund WC16 tiller-plain ole aluminum boat w/a 25 on it and I have used it several times-an excellent rig with plenty of get up and go. However....I read where your max hp rating is 65-that tells me that you probably have a steering wheel -maybe a windshield and maybe a whole lot more equipment. In that case, I would rethink it a bit and go with the 40.

Jim


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a 16' Lund ( Alaskan series) that weighs about 1,100 with motor. I am using a 40 hp Merc. 4 stroke and love it. It trolls slow and with 2 guys in the boat with gear will run about 30-32 mph on calm water. It has an integral fuel tank ( 19 gal.) and really pleased with the performance and ride. I usually fish 2-3 times a week and last year put in about $60.00 in fuel for the season.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Do ya think I'm underpowered?


----------

